# Innerhalb eines Webservices die reine SOAP Nachricht ausgaben



## DStrohma (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

folgender Sachverhalt: Ich habe einen fertig ausimplementierten WebService. Und nun soll ich die reine SOAP Nachricht des WebServices speichern und ausgeben. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das innerhalb dieses WebServices anstelle.
Wenn ich innerhalb eines WebServices einen anderen WebService erstelle und aufrufe, dann geht das so:

```
// Create the web-service 'ASLManagerBeanWS' object
		WebServiceClient ann = ABBECoASLManagerBeanWS.class.getAnnotation(WebServiceClient.class);
		ABBECoASLManagerBeanWS ecoAslService = new ABBECoASLManagerBeanWS(ABBECoASLManagerBeanWS.class
				.getResource("/wsdl/ASLManagerBeanWS.wsdl"), new QName(ann.targetNamespace(), ann.name()));
		ASLManagerBeanWS ecoAslServicePort = ecoAslService.getASLManagerBeanWSPort();
		BindingProvider ecoAslBp = (BindingProvider) ecoAslServicePort;
		Map<String, Object> context = ecoAslBp.getRequestContext();

		// Set the context for the web-service from the DB table
		context.put(BindingProvider.ENDPOINT_ADDRESS_PROPERTY, "something");
		context.put(BindingProvider.USERNAME_PROPERTY, "something");
		context.put(BindingProvider.PASSWORD_PROPERTY, "something");

		// This traces out the raw soap message to the log
		List<Handler> handlerChain = ecoAslBp.getBinding().getHandlerChain();
		handlerChain.add(new LoggerSoapHandler());
		ecoAslBp.getBinding().setHandlerChain(handlerChain);
```

Wobei die Klasse "LoggerSoapHandler" die Ausgabe übernimmt. Aber wenn ich nicht einen WebService erzeuge, sondern mich bereits in ihm befinde, wie komme ich an die SOAP Nachricht?

PS: Leider versteh ich nicht wahnsinnig viel von WebServices also eventuell drücke ich mich hier etwas unglücklich aus... Sorry.


----------



## oldshoe (1. Jun 2012)

Wieso braucht man dafür 2 webservices? Der erste Webservice muss doch auch eine SOAP-Nachricht bekommen und interpretieren um zu funktionieren. Diese müsste man sich irgendwie mal als Roh-Daten-Stream...also XML-Stream ausgeben lassen.
Das wäre so meine erste Idee zu dem Thema.


----------



## mvitz (1. Jun 2012)

Prinzipiell ist es schon nicht mehr so einfach, an die "wirklichen" Daten zu kommen, da die meisten SOAP Frameworks ja genau den Weg von SOAP-Nachricht zu Objekt kapseln.

Hilfreich wäre es vor allem, wenn du uns mitteilen würdest, welches SOAP Framework du überhaupt nutzt.


----------

